# Favorite rare pleco?



## STAFFIE (Jan 19, 2009)

mine has got to be the snowball pleco or the royal


----------



## Cich of it all (Mar 29, 2007)

Wrong place? I don't know, I'll post my favorite!
I'm going with Royal too. I just got a 4 incher and he is the coolest looking pleco I've ever seen. Green with red eyes.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2009)

Favorite rare? L046... http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/sp ... ies_id=168










I'd love to get my hands on a pair of those one day...


----------



## Cich of it all (Mar 29, 2007)

I was almost going to say zebra, but they are SOOOOOOOO expensive to buy. Plus I like the big ones.
Like this royal:


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Blue eyed ... _Panaque suttoni_.


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

I would love to have a quartet of Hypancistrus sp. L260 Queen Arabesque Pleco. They are almost as expensive as L046 down here.









I currently have 4 Panaque sp. L397.
Male








Female


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

They can almost call your L397's candycane plecos with those colored stripes *DFF*!!


----------



## jack lover (Aug 12, 2008)

L333 Golden King tiger pleco is my fave


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

I love the Flash Panaque L-204 myself. I have a group of 4 of them in my Geophagus/discus tank and I love to watch them.

Andy


----------

